# Frame



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I read that a 4-door LeMans has the same wheelbase as a 2-door, so how does the frame differ?


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

thats true for 1964-1967 tempest and lemans, the interchange book i got list only two frames for all the pontiac a bodys from 64-67, a hardtop/post coupe frame and a fully boxed hd/conv. frame. all of em were 115 inch wheelbase for those years and if youll notice the four door cars the back window is flush not recessed, it gives some more room and the front doors are shorter. to my knowledge all the frames would interchange between 4 door and 2 door. idk bout 68-72, im a early a body fane myself:cool


----------



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

:agree
The Lemans 64-67 2 and 4 door and stationwagon frames were same. The convertibles used a boxed frame but it will fit under coupe or hardtop and was a heavyduty option for 65-67. Only difference i know of is 64 rear crossmember was riveted and 65-67 were welded and the 67 automatic cars had the transmission x-member moved back for the TH400 tranny. The 68-72 cars changed to 112" wheelbase and lots of other changes too, although a lot of the suspension parts will interchange to the earlier ones. Hope I helped.


----------

